# New light for Fluval Accent



## Christopher France (Mar 7, 2021)

givemethatfish said:


> So, I picked up a Fluval Accent (25g tank dimensions 30x18x12.5) at Petco today on clearance for $47! It's a sharp looking tank, so I got it to replace my 20 long.
> 
> I am pretty sure it was so cheap because it was missing the LED light. I'm currently using the homemade rain gutter light from my 20 long on it, but I don't think that's going to work for the plants long-term. It's just a plain white rain gutter with a Walmart "undercabinet" T8 strip and this bulb: Amazon.com : Zoo Med Ultra Sun Trichromatic Super Daylight 6500K Fluorescent Bulb T8 17 Watt, 24-Inch : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies.
> 
> ...


I got one at my LDS for 60 orginally they are 200/300 dollars depending on where you buy the tank. So far I like it with the exception of the lighting and filtration. Which was the whole reason why I baught lol. I fixed the filtration by adding a small sponge filter and letting the inhouse filter do the rest for now this does seem to be working. I have been searching for better lighting options but so far have found nothing. Also it does have suggested fill lines but, fill it an inch below that and it shouldn't leak. So far my plants from my original tank are doing fine with the lighting but, I am afraid they are missing something. So The search continues. I'll post more when I find something. I am thinking of just buying a Fluval plant clip light and using this during the day and turning it off at night but that is a last resort.


----------

